# Show us yer shed!!



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I need inspiring 

OH has been very busy today clearing the raised area in the garden to get a shed on there.. I just a few ideas for set-up's etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

my shed:thumbup:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)




----------



## briertonminilops (Jun 21, 2010)

We inherited a 23' x 16' shed when we moved. It would have made a great workshop. However once the Buns moved in......


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> my shed:thumbup:





briertonminilops said:


> We inherited this shed and it was to be my toolshop....... It's now the Bunny Barn.


I don't think my budget or garden could quite stretch to those, but they do look fab!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

briertonminilops said:


> We inherited this shed and it was to be my toolshop....... It's now the Bunny Barn.


Those hutches are tiny


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

crofty said:


>


I love yours  I'm going to steal the cat flap idea!! How big is it? I've seen one for £93 (cheaper than a hutch!!) that is 6x4, then OH had the idea of adding a second level with a ramp..
.. also, your windows are metal grids, would it get too hot/cold with the windows in it??


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I love yours  I'm going to steal the cat flap idea!! How big is it? I've seen one for £93 (cheaper than a hutch!!) that is 6x4, then OH had the idea of adding a second level with a ramp..
> .. also, your windows are metal grids, would it get too hot/cold with the windows in it??


My shed is 8ftx6ft but i have four buns in it remember. Yes always remove the glass windows, they get far too hot, as for winter, my run will have a roof on soon so it willbe sheltered, some people put flaps on the outside over the grids that you can pull down too, we put a new roof on the shed with a decent overhang too so even without the roof on the run at the moment when it did rain no water got in the shed  Im hopefully going to add another level in my shed too.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> Those hutches are tiny


Yes, each of those hutches are about a quarter of the size they should be for a rabbit. Wouldn't even put a guinea pig in them. :frown:


----------



## briertonminilops (Jun 21, 2010)

Those hutches were temporary for a week until the block tiers arrived from the Happy Hutch Company...the sizes are currently 5'x3'x3' and 6'x3'x3' plus exercise runs down the centre of the shed.
My hubby inadvertently posted a "before" pic which is over 2 years old, rather than the after shot...needless to say I'm very upset...no more negative comments thank you.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

briertonminilops said:


> Those hutches were temporary for a week until the block tiers arrived from the Happy Hutch Company...the sizes are currently 5'x3'x3' and 6'x3'x3' plus exercise runs down the centre of the shed.
> My hubby inadvertently posted a "before" pic which is over 2 years old, rather than the after shot...needless to say I'm very upset...no more negative comments thank you.


Apologies, don't mean to have a go. But you can understand our concern.


----------



## briertonminilops (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks...nobody's fault just a situation that was taken out of context...and a genuine error without the full facts. No hard feelings eh!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

The cage has been replaced with a shelf.






















































The fluffy dog bed have gone now, they have decided to wee ALL over them! They have carpet on the shelves and the plastic bed full of hay and straw.

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> The cage has been replaced with a shelf.
> 
> The fluffy dog bed have gone now, they have decided to wee ALL over them! They have carpet on the shelves and the plastic bed full of hay and straw.
> 
> *Heidi*


did you make or buy the run sections?? I'm also stealing your idea of multi leles


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

briertonminilops said:


> Those hutches were temporary for a week until the block tiers arrived from the Happy Hutch Company...the sizes are currently 5'x3'x3' and 6'x3'x3' plus exercise runs down the centre of the shed.
> My hubby inadvertently posted a "before" pic which is over 2 years old, rather than the after shot...needless to say I'm very upset...no more negative comments thank you.


Well thats fine then 

Dont be upset, my comment was valid, they are too small in that picture, but sounds like you have appropriate size hutches now


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> did you make or buy the run sections?? I'm also stealing your idea of multi leles


I made them  
I buy 32mmX32mm wood from B&Q(or 38 x 38 if from Ridgeons) and just make it myself. The mesh is expensive but so are run pannels and I could make it whatever size I wanted. Then a staple gun to put the mesh on 

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I made them
> I buy 32mmX32mm wood from B&Q(or 38 x 38 if from Ridgeons) and just make it myself. The mesh is expensive but so are run pannels and I could make it whatever size I wanted. Then a staple gun to put the mesh on
> 
> *Heidi*


yeah we noticed the price of mesh bt then when you look at runs, it's no better.. Are they fairly fox proof then?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

We dont have any foxes around here so I dont actually know but I would say they should be. If you put loads of staples in to keep the mesh down(maybe the occasional hammer in staple). You will want the really thick mesh aswell if you KNOW there are foxes around, I could get away with the not so strong stuff.
I dug the ground out and then put the run panels in, and put slabs inside so it cant be dug into or out of 

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you thought of something like this if you want it fox proof? TANALISED DOG KENNEL AND RUN 10 X 4 @ TRADE PRICES on eBay (end time 08-Jul-10 21:29:46 BST)
You may find by the time you have brought a shed and all the things for the run thats its getting on for this price! I already had the shed there, but the run cost me about £130 by itself, the plastic roof is really expensive.
You could always add your shelves and things in the kennel.

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

oooooh bit out my price range  I don't think I'll do a full height run like that.. canny afford it!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, not nessesarily that one, but something like it  just the one I found. You can get them cheaper. Or you could build something similar.

*Heidi*


----------

